# 9mm's with hinged triggers...very fragile?



## goldenXD (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am researching a purchase of my first 9mm striker fired pistol and the two that have really intrigued me so far are the S&W M&P9 and the FNH FNS-9. However, BOTH of these pistols used
the hinged trigger. Would a hinged trigger be a bit more fragile that a trigger on Glock 17, PPQ, VP9. Are there any reports that that pin holding the hinge in place ever failing? Or are hinged
triggers just as robust as traditional type triggers on Glock 17, etc?

Thank you


----------



## dalto (Oct 13, 2015)

Everything can fail but I have had no failures in my M&P triggers or my FNS trigger. I have about half a dozen M&Ps with a combined round count of more than 10,000.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have often wondered that, myself, concerning the M&P trigger. Then I consider many of today's guns have split triggers (Glock, SA, Walther) and they do not seem to have any kind of wear issues where the safety lever is hinges to the rest of the trigger, so I am pretty sure the S&Ws are unlikely to have a problem either.

Since I do, however, prefer the feel of a solid trigger, I think I will stick with my P30s.


----------



## goldenXD (Dec 7, 2011)

So its really a non-issue? Just has durable was a Glock, HK, Walther trigger?

high pockets..I not talking about the split triggers! I am asking about hinged triggers like on the M&P's.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, just as durable. My M&P Pro gets used hard and has held up fine... same with everyone else I know that owns a hinged trigger handgun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I had the same concerns when I first saw/fired them, but I have not seen/heard of any problems related to the hinged portion failing, and if there was a design/durability problem, I think it would have surfaced by now. As said above, there are a lot of these guns being used quite regularly nowadays, and many have seen police service as well.

On the other hand, I also don't like how these triggers "crowd" or squeeze my trigger finger, or how the trigger face changes shape as pressure is applied and the trigger straightens-out, so I'm not really a fan of them anyway. That's just my personal preference, but I know at least a few other folks who have mentioned that it bugs them, too. It's a minor difference from the slotted Glock-style triggers where the safety tab moves, but the trigger shape is consistent; however, it's still a difference. Toe-MAY-toe, Toe-MAH-toe.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

goldenXD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would a hinged trigger be a bit more fragile that a trigger on Glock 17, PPQ, VP9.


No.


----------



## Old Yeller (9 mo ago)

goldenXD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am researching a purchase of my first 9mm striker fired pistol and the two that have really intrigued me so far are the S&W M&P9 and the FNH FNS-9. However, BOTH of these pistols used
> the hinged trigger. Would a hinged trigger be a bit more fragile that a trigger on Glock 17, PPQ, VP9. Are there any reports that that pin holding the hinge in place ever failing? Or are hinged
> ...


----------

